# [Ico]Changer les icônes de base



## nouilleh (11 Mai 2005)

J'ai envie de changer les icones de bases par d'autres icones, mais quand je clique sur la nouvelle icones, puis le pomme i pour copier l'image, ben y a rien.  

Un screenshot ici :
http://img124.echo.cx/img124/6291/screen6lz.jpg

J'ai cliqué sur le bonzai, mais a gauche dans les infos ben y a pas l'image du bonzai, donc impossible de copier-coller pour la changer.


----------



## Balooners (11 Mai 2005)

Qu'entends tu par icôns de base ? Les icônes du système ? Parce que dans ces cas là il te faudra le logiciel CandyBar. En revanche, si j'ai bien compris ce que tu veux faire, ce que je vois, c'est que Bonzaï est une image et non une icône. Il va falloir que tu le transformes en icône et pour cela tu peux utiliser le logiciel pic2icon (il est extrêmement simple tu poses ton icône dans la fenêtre et c'est tout).

Ca règle ton problème ?


----------



## nouilleh (11 Mai 2005)

Merci, mais ça ne change toujours rien. J'ai bien des fichiers en .icns, mais dans le menu info, j'ai pas l'image qui s'affiche, mais le "fichier de base" (une sorte de timbre bleu avec écrit dessus le nom de l'extension du fichier).


----------



## Balooners (11 Mai 2005)

Envoie moi ce que tu veux transformer, je te le fais  Car la méthode Pic2icon fonctionne


----------



## nouilleh (11 Mai 2005)

Je viens de re-tester et là ça marche nickel.  
Merci pour ton aide !


----------



## iSwitch (24 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai changer mes icônes "par défaut" pour les disques externes et autres choses que je connecte ou met dans mon mac (USB, CD, DVD, etc). Les images je les ais, mais comment trouver ces icônes que je souhaite changer ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Balooners (24 Juillet 2005)

Comme il est dit plus haut, tu as besoin du logiciel CandyBar


----------



## iSwitch (24 Juillet 2005)

Bon, la prochaine fois je lirais un peu plus loin que le bout de mon nez... :rose: 
Merci tout de même, j'ai réussi à faire ce que je voulais.


----------

